# enlarged ovarian cyst with miscarriage? get checked!!!



## hayley_m

I have finally got some answers to my infertility since losing little bean! turns out my corpus luteum cyst never went away during the process of miscarriage.... it just got bigger and bigger!! if any of you have been for a scan and they noticed an enlarged cyst.. ask to get re-checked in a few months with an internal scan!! by this time if your body hasn't gotten rid of it, it might not!!
hope this helps some of you!!!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for the psa! what kind of symptoms would that cause if the cyst is there?


----------



## confusedprego

I had a residual corpus luteum cyst after my miscarriage and it eventually ruptured. Since it didn't get too large it was just painful for about 24-48 hrs and eventually resolved. I agree though, if anyone has pain in either side where their ovary is, ask your doctor about it, they can potentially be dangerous if they get too large and rupture.


----------



## hayley_m

Symptoms: I've had lower back ache, twinges/pains in lower abdo throughout cycle, sometimes very very small, can hardly notice it. Periods very painful, cycle length varied 30-38 days. Periods very light! And most recent nausea and feelin full quick, resulting in weight loss. This has only been last few months!


----------



## molly1207

You've scared me! Your symptoms sound like exactly what I'm experiencing (except periods are heavier rather than lighter). I started getting bad pain in lower left abdo at 7 weeks pregnant, miscarried at 9 weeks in August, the day after seeing healthy hb :cry:. But ever since then the pain has not gone, sometimes it is quite painful (like now:growlmad:), other times it's just a dull ache, and sometimes its just a heavyness.

It obviously might not be the same thing but theres clearly something not right. Thanks for making me realise I need to do something about it!

Sorry about your miscarriage hon, looks like you deserve some good luck. I'll keep my fx for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## beachlover1

I had a cluster of 3 cysts found 1 week after my MC ( wasnt there 2 weeks before!!) they equalled 12cm.....yes 12cm!!!!!! in size. I have been checked evey 3 weeks since and in 8 weeks they equal 9mm! almost gone now ......so im back to TTC. They think it was a hormone overload and trapped blood. Who knows


----------



## hayley_m

Molly1207... I too miscarried day after seein healthy hb! So I know how you feel. Its been a horrible roller coaster! :( you should definitely ask to get checked out. Obviously a laparoscopy will cost nhs a lot, but if you persistently ask for an internal uss, I'm sure they will do it! Really hope you get sorted! It's the not knowing that is the worst :( 
Really sorry to hear about the loss of your baby :( x


----------

